# Midwest BBQ & Blues Throwdown



## bbq bubba (Aug 11, 2008)

Stop #2 of the Michigan trifecta.
RSS BBQ will be rolling in Friday morning, anybody up for a potluck dinner Friday night? 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Anybody not competing want to come by Friday evening for refreshments and some good BBQ, stop in and say hello! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




This will be held at the Genessee county fairgrounds in Mt Morris, Mi.


----------



## flyin'illini (Aug 11, 2008)

Bubba --  I told ya I can't make it up to socialize.  Original plan was that Buck Wheezer and I were going to at least drive up early Sat before the chaos of turn-in time.  But that won't work due to family commitments. (my wife is going out of town)    

However, Buck Wheezer is coming over on Sat and we will be smoking several things.  (I want to do a brisket or a chuck roll!)

Good Luck to the RSS team. (and others on here there and other places)


----------



## cbucher (Aug 11, 2008)

Good luck at the Competition!


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 12, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks bro!

Nobody wants to come by for a beverage??


----------



## fatback joe (Aug 14, 2008)

Wants to, isn't the problem. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck!


----------



## jts70 (Aug 14, 2008)

Bubba,

Give them hell


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks guys, leaving in the morning.
Joe, i'll finally answer that pork question you had after Sat!!


----------



## fatback joe (Aug 14, 2008)

I look forward to hearing the results..........good luck.


----------



## pigcicles (Aug 14, 2008)

I'll probably swing by on my way to work ... I think.

Good luck Bubba


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 14, 2008)

Good luck! I'd swing by if I lived several miles closer.
Take lots of pics for us, please!


----------



## capt dan (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey Bubba, knock em dead. I wanted to come and compete in this event, but I just couldn't afford it this time. If anyone needs a hand just pm me, I would love to come and help, either friday night or sat  am.


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 14, 2008)

Best of luck!!  Can't wait for some pics and some stories!


----------



## crewdawg52 (Aug 15, 2008)

I may be dumb..........NO COMMENTS!........ But it took me 25 minutes to find the stupid address so I can meat (there's a pun) my teammates...The Smokin Scotsmen!  Seen very .......bad sites.....but no address for the acutal event!


----------



## mossymo (Aug 15, 2008)

bbq bubba
Good luck to ya and git'r dun !!!


----------



## smokin365 (Aug 15, 2008)

AINT THAT SOME S**T!  I went through there Thursday afternoon, and didnt have any type of a schedule to keep, but its too late now. (400 miles away)  I guess that ill have to read a lil more in the future. Hope ya smoke the compitetion!!


----------



## crewdawg52 (Aug 15, 2008)

Wood to ya B!  LOTS!


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 17, 2008)

Just an update....
2nd place chicken
3rd place pork! 
12th overall with 30 teams.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Aug 17, 2008)

Congrads, I am not sure what all is involved in competing, but I am sure it is alot of work. One day, I'll get a chance to swing by one these events if close to me and see what it is all about.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Aug 17, 2008)

Scotsmen....

9th overall.... sorry Bubba  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   HUGE Congrats to ya dude!  Hope the wood is good to ya!

Dawg


----------



## capt dan (Aug 17, 2008)

nice job guys. I am proud of ya. Wish I coulda been there. What an awesome weekend weatherwise!


----------



## flyin'illini (Aug 17, 2008)

What he said. /\/\/\


----------



## mossymo (Aug 17, 2008)

bbq bubba
Congrats and great job !!! Wish I could buy you a beer and give you a high five!!!


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 17, 2008)

Thats Awesome!  Any pics?  Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cbucher (Aug 17, 2008)

Congrats to you and the crew!!!


----------



## richtee (Aug 17, 2008)

Not bad a'tall Bubba! Tough comp there eh? 

Congrats to the Scottsmen as well!


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 17, 2008)

Nice job to all.  Congrats.


----------



## fatback joe (Aug 18, 2008)

Great job!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Still waiting on the questions to be answered though.


----------

